# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ 08/05/2007

## Captain - Nautilia.gr

Επείδη τις τελευταίες μέρες το φόρουμ μας έχει γίνει chat. Στην ενότητα συζητήσεις κλειδώνεται η πρόσβαση στα *μη μέλη μας* . Η ιστοσελίδα μας είναι Ναυτιλιακή και όχι chat ο λόγος υπάρξης της συγκεκριμμένης ενότητας Εκτός Θέματος είναι να χαλαρώνουμε εμείς και να γνωριζόματε μεταξύ μας. Οι ενότητες εκτός των συζητήσεων που αφορούν την Ναυτιλία δεν μας δίνουν αυτήν την δυνατότητα μιας και είναι εξειδικευμένες.Απο εδώ και στο εξής οι admin και συγκεκριμμένα η efouskayak που έχει και την εποπτεία της ιστοσελίδας μας αν κρίνει ότι κάποιες δημοσιεύεσεις δεν είναι στις σωστές ενότητες τότε θα τις μετακινεί.Επειδή παρατηρηθηκε να πηγαίνουν μέλη εκ των υστέρων και να επεξεργάζονται τα μηνύματα τους που αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην βγάινει συμπέρασμα στην συζήτηση κλειδώνεται το δικαίωμα της επεξεργασίας και διαγραφής, αν κάποιος επιθυμεί να διορθώσει ή να διαγράψει το συγκεκριμμένο θέμα θα ενημερώνει τους admin.Τέλος αν υπάρχει κάποιο τεχνικό θέμα θα στέλνετe e μαιλ στην διεύθυνση support@naytilia.grΘα σας παρακαλέσω να μην δοθεί άλλη συνέχεια στο θέμα.

----------


## Captain - Nautilia.gr

Επειδή συνεχίζεται οι δημοσιεύσεις που αφορούν την Ναυτιλία να είναι λιγότερες και τα θέματα που είναι στις συζητήσεις περισσότερα, κόβουμε την δυνατότητα να εμφανίζονται τα εκτός θέματος στα νέα μηνύματα και αφαιρούμε την ενότητα που αφορά τον αθλητισμό.
Τέλος από εδώ και στο εξής όποιος δεν συμμορφώνεται στις παρατηρήσεις των moderator και admin θα προχωρούμε στην διαγραφή μηνυμάτων η την επεξεργασία αυτών .
Σχόλια παρατηρήσεις μπορείτε να στέλνετε στην διεύθυνση info@naytilia.gr
Και 
Τεχνικά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζεται στην ιστοσελίδα μας στην διεύθυνση 
Support@naytilia.gr

----------

